# REO Round 3



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

OK due to workload down in the Cape I will be assisting @Oupa with this third order to Reosmods. Please do not PM @Oupa because I will handling this order for him. As soon as we have a reasonable order we will be placing the order so if you want a REO for Xmas then now is the time to let me know!

@Rob Fisher - 1 x REO Grand LP Tumbled

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (27/11/14)

@Rob Fisher Can we get a pricing indication? 
Or will they be as per the VM site?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

KieranD said:


> @Rob Fisher Can we get a pricing indication?
> Or will they be as per the VM site?



As per VM's site... there may be a slight difference due to exchange rate but if you work on the VM site you should be fine!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/11/14)

Hi @Rob Fisher could you explain how the preorder works for the reos? I.e; payment, color options, accessories, extra parts, etc.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher could you explain how the preorder works for the reos? I.e; payment, color options, accessories, extra parts, etc.



You tell us what you want and it get's ordered for you and when it arrives you pay and it gets delivered. You tell us what colour and style you want and bingo we order that for you.

Here is an example order for a new Reonaut

1 x REO Grand LP Black Wrinkle with White SL Door
1 x RM2 Silver
3 extra O-Rings both sizes (Bottle and Atty)
6 x 6ml Bottles
3 Spare Tubes

If you need any advice or suggestions just ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

*Some Do and Don't and Suggestions when considering a REO.*

If you are a newbie Reonaut I would recommend a REO Grand as it has a 6ml bottle and suitable for all vapers. A heavy vaper won't be happy with the REO Mini with 3ml bottle. Due to the high quality of the Vape you WILL use more juice than you normally do!

Your choice between the normal style and the SL (Super Light) is more cosmetic and boils down to which one you personally prefer. Although the SL is obviously a bit lighter.

Colours to be careful of are...
Copper Vein - While it looks really beautiful to start the colour darkens quickly and becomes almost black over time.
Tumbled - Raw tumbled (no paint) aluminium is also a favourite but you need to know that keeping it clean is not as easy as it is with the painted REO's. The raw aluminium reacts with sweat and juice and you do have to take extra effort to keep it clean.

White (my favourite) is very easy to keep clean and a simple wipe with a damp cloth is all you need. Don't be put off because it's white.

If you are a flavour chaser and like a standard draw that you will be used to on most commercial atomisers then the RM2 (Reomiser 2) will be perfect for you. The RM2 is a perfect atomiser to start your Reo trip on!

If you are a lung hitter and want big airflow then you want something else like a Cyclone AFC or Atomic... check with a Reonauit first before buying anything else... we are all here to help.

If you are nervous you won't like the REO don't be... if you do end up not liking it REO's are the fastest selling item in the classifieds and provided you don't try and make a profit it will sell real quick.

If there is any question you want to ask please feel free!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ (27/11/14)

Hi @Rob Fisher

Can you please put me down for the following:

1 x REO Grand LP Black Wrinkle with Black Wrinkle Door
1 x RM2 Silver
3 x extra O-Rings for bottle 
3 x extra O-Rings for atty
6 x 6ml Bottles
3 x Spare Tubes
1 x Aluminium Button Cover

Please can you advise if I have left anything out.

Thanks,
BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> Can you please put me down for the following:
> 
> ...



Perfect selection... you are good to go... we just need to get it here real fast!  OK we have two orders so far!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/11/14)

My brother will be placing his order later

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> Can you please put me down for the following:
> 
> ...



Congrats on placing the order @BhavZ 
May I humbly suggest you get a few more 6ml bottles. 
And perhaps 2 spare RM2 post screws and a spare negative spring
Although I know Vapour Mountain carries these spares in case you ever need them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lee (27/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 16192
> 
> 
> OK due to workload down in the Cape I will be assisting @Oupa with this third order to Reosmods. Please do not PM @Oupa because I will handling this order for him. As soon as we have a reasonable order we will be placing the order so if you want a REO for Xmas then now is the time to let me know!
> ...


Hi Rob.

1 x Reo Grand LP white + white SL Door
2 x Aliminium Button (Silver)

Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Great going @BhavZ - will be awesome to welcome you in Reoville.
Got my eye on the Reo Mail thread for that awesome white Mini @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
If I remember correctly your brother is @gman211991? Cool that he will be joining the family.

If any of you have any questions please ask here or in Reoville or shoot me a PM.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/11/14)

Yeah that's my brother and @ Mo P, mo wants a reo. I'll be taking delivery of the white mini sl/lp next week hopefully


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/11/14)

@BhavZ is getting a Reo!!! happy days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (27/11/14)

Can I just order spares @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Can I just order spares @Rob Fisher



Sure @Zeki Hilmi! Does Benji not have what you need in stock?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (27/11/14)

I'm thinking of a new door... I will take a look if he has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (27/11/14)

Until when will this be open?


----------



## Yiannaki (27/11/14)

That's super awesome of you to help @Oupa get the next order in @Rob Fisher.

I think my next reo purchase will only be in February


----------



## Oupa (27/11/14)

@Rob Fisher ... Santas little helper  Thanks Rob!!

Got quite a few doors: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/?s=door&post_type=product


----------



## BhavZ (28/11/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats on placing the order @BhavZ
> May I humbly suggest you get a few more 6ml bottles.
> And perhaps 2 spare RM2 post screws and a spare negative spring
> Although I know Vapour Mountain carries these spares in case you ever need them.


Hi Silver

Thanks for the warm wishes.

I was thinking because @Oupa carries the spares I could get it directly from him when I collect the reo

I hope that is possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hi Silver
> 
> Thanks for the warm wishes.
> 
> ...



That is indeed possible!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hi Silver
> 
> Thanks for the warm wishes.
> 
> ...





Rob Fisher said:


> That is indeed possible!


Just make sure he has stock....possibly order beforehand and let VM keep it for you?


----------



## BhavZ (28/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That is indeed possible!


Thanks Rob

Any opinion on hammertone? does it blacken like the copper vein? or is it more resilient like the black wrinkle?


----------



## BhavZ (28/11/14)

Andre said:


> Just make sure he has stock....possibly order beforehand and let VM keep it for you?


Thanks Andre

Will contact @Oupa


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks Rob
> 
> Any opinion on hammertone? does it blacken like the copper vein? or is it more resilient like the black wrinkle?


Hammertone from what I have read, does not discolour. Many are of the opinion it is the hardiest of them all.


----------



## BhavZ (28/11/14)

Andre said:


> Hammertone from what I have read, does not discolour. Many are of the opinion it is the hardiest of them all.


Perfect, thanks @Andre


----------



## andro (28/11/14)

Morning @Rob Fisher please put me down for a mini lp and alumiun button . Which one is the one with no paint at all ?
Thats the one im after just aluminium

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/11/14)

andro said:


> Morning @Rob Fisher please put me down for a mini lp and alumiun button . Which one is the one with no paint at all ?
> Thats the one im after just aluminium


Raw tumbled

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/14)

andro said:


> Morning @Rob Fisher please put me down for a mini lp and alumiun button . Which one is the one with no paint at all ?
> Thats the one im after just aluminium



Hi @andro 
I think you also need to tell @Rob Fisher whether you want a SL or a non-SL 
The SL is the one that has the holes in it and is a bit lighter.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks Rob
> 
> Any opinion on hammertone? does it blacken like the copper vein? or is it more resilient like the black wrinkle?



The Hammertone is perfect and keeps it's colour just fine! Very resilient!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

andro said:


> Morning @Rob Fisher please put me down for a mini lp and alumiun button . Which one is the one with no paint at all ?
> Thats the one im after just aluminium



Will do. I assume not the SL? And just the REO and a button... no atty or anything else?


----------



## andro (1/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do. I assume not the SL? And just the REO and a button... no atty or anything else?


No thanks i have 4 more between cyclops and cyclone that i can use thanks


----------



## BhavZ (2/12/14)

@Rob Fisher is there perhaps a proposed date for when the order will be put through?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

I'll wait another day or two and then order...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (2/12/14)

Hi Rob

Please put me down for the following:

Reo grand lp/sl black wrinkle
reomizer 2.0 rba
6ml Bottles (3 Off)

Is the door included or must I add that to my order?

Thank you.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Please put me down for the following:
> 
> ...



Will do! Door included! 
Do you not want a silver aluminium or black dedrin fire button?


----------



## Justin Pattrick (2/12/14)

Great thank you. 

I will go for a silver fire button. 

Will this postal strike not delay the order?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Great thank you.
> 
> I will go for a silver fire button.
> 
> Will this postal strike not delay the order?



It shouldn't because I think @Oupa uses a courier service because he seems to get his orders pretty quickly!

But the strike is over and there are some delays because of the backlog I think they are winning.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (2/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It shouldn't because I think @Oupa uses a courier service because he seems to get his orders pretty quickly!
> 
> But the strike is over and there are some delays because of the backlog I think they are winning.



Awesome!!!

When would you imagine they will arrive?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> When would you imagine they will arrive?



My guess around the 18th Dec...


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Last chance to get a REO for Xmas! Let me know if you are considering it because I will be summarizing the order and once it's placed with Reosmods that's it for the year!


----------



## Justin Pattrick (2/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My guess around the 18th Dec...




Sounds GOOD!!!!!!

Thanks again, looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## Yiannaki (2/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Last chance to get a REO for Xmas! Let me know if you are considering it because I will be summarizing the order and once it's placed with Reosmods that's it for the year!
> 
> View attachment 16575




I have a mate on the fence @Rob Fisher 

Let me get in touch with him quick!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/12/14)

PS @Rob Fisher will there be other stock coming in aside from the pre ordered ones?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> PS @Rob Fisher will there be other stock coming in aside from the pre ordered ones?



Probably one or two spares yes.


----------



## Cliff (3/12/14)

Can anyone advise on how the colour paints (orange/red/blue/etc) hold up to wear & tear?


----------



## Silver (3/12/14)

Cliff said:


> Can anyone advise on how the colour paints (orange/red/blue/etc) hold up to wear & tear?



Hi Cliff, i only have painted doors. My bodies are all tumbled. 
All my doors are now about 6 months old with daily use on each Reo
I do look after them, dont drop them regularly and dont scratch them against other surfaces. 
My doors are all as good as new. I have a black wrinkle and a metallic blue
Black wrinkle does seem to be a bit hardier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

Cliff said:


> Can anyone advise on how the colour paints (orange/red/blue/etc) hold up to wear & tear?


I have raw tumbled, black anodized and metallic blue. The door of the blue Reo is showing wear and tear and has become dull, body still ok with fine scratches. The raw tumbled holds up very well - but it has a "scratched" look anyhow and is easily restored with those 3M sanding sponges. The black anodized sl mini is surprising me - it is the youngest, but still looks brand new. @johan says with the anodized the colours integrates with the metal. Should I need a new one, probably will go for black anodized.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

I will summarise the orders today at midday so if anyone want a REO for Xmas speak or forever hold your peace!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliff (3/12/14)

LP Reo Grand orange, Black anodized door please.
No atty or button
12x 6ml bottle o-ring
6x Reo Grand 6ml bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

Cliff said:


> LP Reo Grand orange, Black anodized door please.
> No atty or button
> 12x 6ml bottle o-ring
> 6x Reo Grand 6ml bottle



Roger that @Cliff!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (3/12/14)

Oooh this doesnt look like a good thread to be browsing right now.....

Hmmm I am seriously interested Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

devdev said:


> Oooh this doesnt look like a good thread to be browsing right now.....
> 
> Hmmm I am seriously interested Rob



@devdev Urgency is of the essence Goose! I have summarized it and sent it to @Oupa for ordering but if you tune me sharp I'll update it and resend to the MAN!


----------



## devdev (3/12/14)

Black anodised Reo SL LP Grand please Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (3/12/14)

devdev said:


> Oooh this doesnt look like a good thread to be browsing right now.....
> 
> Hmmm I am seriously interested Rob


He is alive! he is alive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (3/12/14)

Also an aluminium button, and 3 bottles of Nolax please.

And some Orings for the grand (thin and thick ones)


----------



## Riaz (3/12/14)

which of the spares in this vid would you guys suggest to get?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

devdev said:


> Also an aluminium button, and 3 bottles of Nolax please.
> 
> And some Orings for the grand (thin and thick ones)



Roger Roger Goose!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/14)

Ooh this is entertaining. Goose is back in full force!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

devdev said:


> Also an aluminium button, and 3 bottles of Nolax please.
> 
> And some Orings for the grand (thin and thick ones)


get a pink one.... you know u want to!

or a pink door at least

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

Riaz said:


> which of the spares in this vid would you guys suggest to get?


With Vapour Mountain having stock of spares, no longer absolutely necessary to get any. Other than juice bottles probably. Of course if you do not have a backup, maybe a good idea to have "the recommended" as set out in the first post of the Reo Basics thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (4/12/14)

Are you ordering extra Reo grands?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

Keyaam said:


> Are you ordering extra Reo grands?



A couple of LP/SL Grands yes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimbo (4/12/14)

Has the trigger been pulled on this yet @Rob Fisher or is there still a chance to slip in a order for me?

I need a Standard Profile Reomizer 2.0 (Brass)

Sorry for only jumping in now but I'm in the process of getting my grubby paws on a Woodville, but I understand the Woody requires a Standard profile Rm2.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

Jimbo said:


> Has the trigger been pulled on this yet @Rob Fisher or is there still a chance to slip in a order for me?
> 
> I need a Standard Profile Reomizer 2.0 (Brass)
> 
> Sorry for only jumping in now but I'm in the process of getting my grubby paws on a Woodville, but I understand the Woody requires a Standard profile Rm2.



It does indeed yes! I think @Oupa may have already placed the order! @Oupa?


----------



## Oupa (5/12/14)

I have a few brass standard RM2's coming in with the order... especially for the Woodvil owners.


----------



## LandyMan (5/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> get a pink one.... you know u want to!
> 
> or a pink door at least


Lol. I am seriously consider doing this later on. Black with a pink door will look sick

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/14)

Would you guys advise spraying a door with pasti dip? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (5/12/14)

Riaz said:


> Would you guys advise spraying a door with pasti dip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps, but I have more fun playing with the bare metal. Gives me something to work with when bored


via iphone


----------



## BhavZ (11/12/14)

Don't wanna sound impatient, but I guess it is the excitement talking here, are the reo's by any chance in the air and on their way to the Cape?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/14)

I'm sure @Oupa will let us all know when they are on the way!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Don't wanna sound impatient, but I guess it is the excitement talking here, are the reo's by any chance in the air and on their way to the Cape?


The waiting is agony....hang in there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (11/12/14)

Tell me about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (12/12/14)

Soon... it is soooo worth the wait!


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

So glad I only found this thread now... I would have been in deep doo doo if I stumbled across this one sooner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/12/14)

I so hope we get the reo's this week, cause then it will be a birthday gift to myself


----------



## Keyaam (15/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> I so hope we get the reo's this week, cause then it will be a birthday gift to myself


Im hoping there are spares so that I can treat myself to one for my birthday as well. Whens your birthday?


----------



## BhavZ (15/12/14)

Keyaam said:


> Im hoping there are spares so that I can treat myself to one for my birthday as well. Whens your birthday?


end of this week

and yours?


----------



## Oupa (15/12/14)

Should be arriving this week... and yes we will have a few spares


----------



## BhavZ (15/12/14)

Oupa said:


> Should be arriving this week... and yes we will have a few spares


Perfect, I am super excited now (doing corky dance on the table)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (15/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Perfect, I am super excited now (doing corky dance on the table)


vid or it didnt happen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam (15/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> end of this week
> 
> and yours?


Saturday!!


----------



## BhavZ (15/12/14)

Keyaam said:


> Saturday!!


Sunday for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (21/12/14)

Update: REO stock should be arriving around Tuesday/Wednesday. We had a bit of a delay with the courier, but they are almost here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

Talk overseas is that we South Africans are freaks and we are buying all the Reos!
Damn right
Thanks to Andre, Rob Fisher, Oupa and the other Reonauts
We are a strong pack indeed!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

Silver said:


> Talk overseas is that we South Africans are freaks and we are buying all the Reos!
> Damn right
> Thanks to Andre, Rob Fisher, Oupa and the other Reonauts
> We are a strong pack indeed!



Thats an awesome title to have ey @Silver ... "FREAKS"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Thats an awesome title to have ey @Silver ... "FREAKS"



Indeed @Oliver Barry 
I wont repeat the word he used before Freaks 
But words aside, the way he said it - he meant it well - he was quite amazed at whats going on in SA with regards to Reos
And he (super x drifter on ECF) is a highly respected Reonaut on that side of the world
So its all good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

Silver said:


> Indeed @Oliver Barry
> I wont repeat the word he used before Freaks
> But words aside, the way he said it - he meant it well - he was quite amazed at whats going on in SA with regards to Reos
> And he (super x drifter on ECF) is a highly respected Reonaut on that side of the world
> So its all good



Makes me proud to be a Future (One day when im big) Reonaut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Makes me proud to be a Future (One day when im big) Reonaut!



Nothing wrong with your gear in your signature @Oliver Barry !

By the way, love your name under your avatar "Nephologist"
I thought it was a misspelt kidney specialist
I had to google it

I see that Nephology is the branch of meteorology that deals with the study of clouds

Lovely
So do you like big puffy clouds, flavourful clouds or thunder clouds?


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

Silver said:


> Nothing wrong with your gear in your signature @Oliver Barry !
> 
> By the way, love your name under your avatar "Nephologist"
> I thought it was a misspelt kidney specialist
> ...



Thanks @Silver, Yeah, I love my current gear, I wont part with any of it, But you know how it goes with this thing, the bug has bitten, so more is always better. Ever since I had a couple of toots on a few Reo's at the last Vape meet, ive been dying to get my hands on one.

As far as the Nephology goes, Good observation man. I like the big puffy dence flavourful type!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks @Silver, Yeah, I love my current gear, I wont part with any of it, But you know how it goes with this thing, the bug has bitten, so more is always better. Ever since I had a couple of toots on a few Reo's at the last Vape meet, ive been dying to get my hands on one.
> 
> As far as the Nephology goes, Good observation man. I like the big puffy dence flavourful type!



Believe me, I know how it goes!
Then you get the Reo and if you like it (which by the sounds of it you will) you think - aah, i dont need anything else. I am happy.

For me - that lasted about 6 months

..... Then it all starts again .... 

But that said, despite my itch to try out new gear, my Reos are faithful solid workhorses and its going to take some helluva incredible vape gear to take their place.


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

Silver said:


> ..... Then it all starts again ....



Then you end up like @Rob Fisher with like 6 of them! 

Bring it on, Im not scared! haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (22/12/14)

Unfortunately I have some bad news... seems our REO stock will only arrive next week. Our shipment was delayed further due to the holidays. Not the best time of year to do importing unfortunately 

We will post right here when the stock arrives and then send out all invoices immediately even though it is during our closed period.

Apologies to all for the delay!


----------



## BhavZ (22/12/14)

Thanks @Oupa for keeping us in the loop and putting in the time and effort during your closed period, it means a lot

sent from deep inside a vape cloud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (30/12/14)

We should have our REO stock in hand tomorrow at last. Invoices will go out as soon as we have checked all stock.

Apologies again for the delays!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (30/12/14)

@Oupa hope there is some white grand sl doors


----------



## Oupa (30/12/14)

Unfortunately no doors this time round... we still have quite a few doors in various colours in stock. This was a last order we squeezed in before year end, mainly for pre-orders.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (2/1/15)

Any word on the reos?


----------



## Oupa (3/1/15)

They have landed!  Invoices following soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Justin Pattrick (3/1/15)

Oh awesome man, thanks so much super stoked!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (4/1/15)

Just realized we don't have everyone's details. Could everyone on the pre-order please drop us an email at info@vapourmountain.co.za with you forum name, delivery address and contact number. Invoices will follow... Apologies again that we could not make this happen during our closed period. We are open again from tomorrow, so we will sort this out chop chop

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (4/1/15)

Apologies, we found everyone's details from previous orders, except @Justin Pattrick . Justin, kindly send us your details as requested above. Thanks!


----------



## BhavZ (8/1/15)

I would like to give a BIG thank you to @Oupa for organising the Reo for me.

Top class services, always friendly even with my emails at 11pm, and yes they responded immediately and as friendly as can be.

The package was well wrapped, I mean so much bubble wrap ( I love bubble wrap), great presentation and very very neatly packed.

A big thank you to @Rob Fisher too for assisting in the group buy and for advising me, I am more than stoked with the choice and in vape heaven.

Thank you guys for everything!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (8/1/15)

Big shout out to @Oupa and @Rob Fisher!!!

Thanks so much for the group buy, great service.
Very stoked on the reo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Big shout out to @Oupa and @Rob Fisher!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the group buy, great service.
> Very stoked on the reo!


Good to hear. We are waiting for you to report in the Reo Mail thread!


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

No extra stock for the web site with this round or all sold already, @Oupa? If so, maybe time to start up round 4 to be in time for the new 510 connections?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cliff (12/1/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher for organising this order and @Oupa for the always awesome service.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Cliff said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher for organising this order and @Oupa for the always awesome service.


Pictures in the Reo Mail thread are urgently required! You too, @Lee!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lee (12/1/15)

Andre said:


> Pictures in the Reo Mail thread are urgently required! You too, @Lee!


Will do @Andre , as soon as I get home this evening!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

